# [SOLVED] &quot;No Audio Device Output is enabled&quot;



## PuNkMaN (Feb 21, 2008)

So I had my laptop connected to my tv through hdmi and the sound was only coming out of my computer and I wanted it to only come out of the tv, so I went through Volume Control Options and I deactivated it. It did make the audio come out of the tv, but now that I'm done using the tv, the audio device isn't working on my laptop anymore. I went through Device Manager and it has a "Disable" option, but I obviously don't want that. How do I get the sound to work again?


----------



## PuNkMaN (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: "No Audio Device Output is enabled"*

This topic can be closed or deleted or whatever. I decided to consult Google and found this link. The "audio troubleshooter" fixed the problem. It works now.

No sound in Windows - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

